# The Trouble With Using Firearms to Meet Non-lethal Threats



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://ccwsafe.com/blog/30880


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Just a Social Justice Pantywaist. The whole "Equal force" or "Just Enough" is horse hockey. "Just Enough" is the Hammer of Thor. I get to decide what is "enough", not some pantywaist reporter or Consultant.
I hear thos arguments often when traveling. All I can think of is, If it were you, what would be "Enough"?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was in the Air Force in the early eighties. I was stationed at Bergstrom A.F.B. near Austin, Texas.
My friend Staff Sergeant Francis took a liking to an oak table leg that I used to prop the door open and get a bit more air into my room. I told him to take it and joked that if he hit someone with it, I would deny ever seeing it, 
Two days later I heard the news that Francis went to his ex-wifes house to pick up his young daughter and used the table leg to threaten her new boyfriend. Francis took a single shot to the chest and died immediately.
The shooter never spent a day in jail.
Apparently both weapons were considered deadly and the shooting was in self defense. Might have been a Texas thing.
I guess my point is that if you are gonna act like a fool, the consequences might be more than you bargained for.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

LostinTexas said:


> Just a Social Justice Pantywaist. The whole "Equal force" or "Just Enough" is horse hockey. "Just Enough" is the Hammer of Thor. I get to decide what is "enough", not some pantywaist reporter or Consultant.
> I hear thos arguments often when traveling. All I can think of is, If it were you, what would be "Enough"?


Of course it wouldn't be enough. Easy for some "office dweller" to sit back and contemplate, usually from a total sense of ignorance, what someone else SHOULD have done. I believe that is half the problem with our judicial system.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Of course it wouldn't be enough. Easy for some "office dweller" to sit back and contemplate, usually from a total sense of ignorance, what someone else SHOULD have done. I believe that is half the problem with our judicial system.


I know I'm preaching to the choir, but think on this,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
The above altercation. Lets just say what happened didn't happen and the assailant was able to continue the attack. The justification to use deadly force is "Just Enough" or to protect life.
So, in the "consultants" mind, and the SJW's as well, since the attacker isn't armed, you shouldn't be either. You are rendered helpless and injured. It happens all the time. But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you didn't die.
OK you have Obama Care so your month in the hospital only costs you $30K. Then you have a year worth of rehab. You lose your job, obviously, because you can't work. Sometime during all this you lose the O Care, because you lack income. Somehow you make it through rehab and only accumulate another $50K in medical bills. Maybe you still have a place to live besides a tent under a bridge.
You are through with rehab, but still not 100%, and now trying to re-enter the job market. You can't get hired because of lingering problems and injuries. Anyone who has been through rehab knows they release you and declare you "Healed" in the very early stages of what is considered normal. It isn't "Normal".
So now you get to apply for disability, if you somehow qualify and wait a year or so to find out if you are approved. You can also rack up some attorney fees with this.
Where are all these bleeding hearts? Petitioning for leniency to your attacker, if they are caught at all.
Carry all the time and don't worry what some "Expert" thinks.


----------



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

I live in the People's Republic of New Jersey and last week attended a seminar where I found out that in NJ, in regards to guns and the law, you are guilty until proven not guilty. It is illegal to possess a hand gun unless it falls under an exception. An exception can be if you have it in your own home.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They also leave out where " non-lethal force" has killed people like the young girl in grade school got punched in the chest and died, or the recorded police use of non-lethal force and the person who was resisting died.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

In Texas you do not have to allow someone to beat you to death before shooting.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

DOUBLESHOT said:


> I live in the People's Republic of New Jersey and last week attended a seminar where I found out that in NJ, in regards to guns and the law, you are guilty until proven not guilty. It is illegal to possess a hand gun unless it falls under an exception. An exception can be if you have it in your own home.


Whoa! Man, I feel for you.


----------

